# Material or Materialistic?



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Up until 3 months ago I thought that 3 slingshots exsisted in the world. These included the wrist rocket, a cheap wrist rocket, and a DimeStore wood frame.

On my list is a frame like The Scorpion, or any TTF that would be considered a small frame for a larger hand. I need to be able to get some room to brace with my thumb if possible. NOW the Question!

What does a cast Aluminum Scorpion look like after weekly shooting, a fork hit, or a drop down the steps? Yes I know that the poly version exsists. However, I am not retired yet (aka flatbroke), and I sold my paper route in 1978 for 10x's what I paid for it.

Shooting through a piece of art under 10 layers of clear vibranium turns my gut enough to make a mental miss. I destroyed an eBay birchply on the learning curve. I found a YT video showing a guy grinding down his broken slingshot which ultimately brought me here to The Forum.

So what about it y'all? Scorpion or other and aluminum or polycarbonate?

p.s.--I have searched the forum and the gallery too. Is there such a thing as a BYH gallery?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

You know what - totally left field an option. Wasp Deltawing. Its good solid shooter - its polycarbonate so tough as nails (like the scorpion) however its has the leading side of the frame rounded out - literally shrugs off frame hits.

But between poly and Alloy - poly.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Thanks Matt! I haven't had a fork it or zinger in about 500 rounds of 9.5mm steel. Am I done hitting the forks forever now? MM


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Could be, could be...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

My customs tend to sit on the shelf looking all pretty . Nobody cares about their value or beauty except me . My cheaper poly's seem to follow me on all outdoor adventures on a quest to destroy all the cans and water bottles in my path . No worries about damage or loss and I can afford to hand them over to others who show an interest in shooting . Aluminum is nice but not forgiving to mistakes . Slingshots by their very nature are about simplicity .


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Lets get to the question asked. Scorpion cast aluminum or poly molded? Order the Scorpion from Pocket Predator and at some point down the line when you've become competent with the poly Scorpion go for the cast aluminum model. The molded models are great for us new shooters who are bound to get fork hits. The cast aluminum will chip up and show fork hits and the poly models barley show a indentation and dropping them is not damaging to them.

The Deltas are too small for my larger hands. The molded Scorpion sets in there real sweet and is as much fun to shoot as The Big Iron.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

JR - the Deltawing is a big frame. You thinking UniPhoxx which is smaller. The DW is very close to a Mule in dimensions.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

treefork said:


> My customs tend to sit on the shelf looking all pretty . Nobody cares about their value or beauty except me . My cheaper poly's seem to follow me on all outdoor adventures on a quest to destroy all the cans and water bottles in my path . No worries about damage or loss and I can afford to hand them over to others who show an interest in shooting . Aluminum is nice but not forgiving to mistakes . Slingshots by their very nature are about simplicity .


You had me at simplicity....btw, who shoots a very heavy bronze frame and why?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Jolly Roger said:


> Lets get to the question asked. Scorpion cast aluminum or poly molded? Order the Scorpion from Pocket Predator and at some point down the line when you've become competent with the poly Scorpion go for the cast aluminum model. The molded models are great for us new shooters who are bound to get fork hits. The cast aluminum will chip up and show fork hits and the poly models barley show a indentation and dropping them is not damaging to them.
> 
> The Deltas are too small for my larger hands. The molded Scorpion sets in there real sweet and is as much fun to shoot as The Big Iron.


It is almost a funny question in some ways. I live upon limestone cliffs and shards of bedrock trying to rip me apart. I've dropped my TBI twice already without a gack to the frame. Poly is looking for a new cracker. MM

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

mattwalt said:


> JR - the Deltawing is a big frame. You thinking UniPhoxx which is smaller. The DW is very close to a Mule in dimensions.


Did you ever have 'Show and Tell' in school as a kid? Man I loved that day. Maybe because we'd pass on the lessons? Some of the slingcandy I see here on the site will find a way to its own shelf in my office. I need to come to terms with this somehow. MM

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Mo, you are a ball of confusion.

My head started hurting when I tried to figure out which slingshot to recommend for you!

The Scorpion is a great slingshot, and TTF, but it is not suited to thumb-braced grip. The design fills the web of your hand, and with a relaxed grip results in your thumb and forefinger more or less out in space and pointing at your target. So, I'd say, if you want to try pinch-grip, get a Scorpion. If you want to stick with the thumb-brace, look for something else!

Pocket Predator's Ranger seems to be out of stock, but would allow shooting TTF with either pinch grip or thumb-brace.

Simple-Shot's Scout offers the same flexibility, although I have a strong preference for their (flatter) Axiom Champ. The Champ is a smaller version of the Axiom, but fits me perfectly. Your mileage may vary.

And don't discount the wrist rockets, and other wire frames. They can be awesome platforms for modification, and make bullet-proof shooters with good rubber!

My head quit hurting when I thought of all the bicycle parts you've been turning into shooters.

Buddy, you just want to try everything. So go for it!

Enjoy the journey!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Mojave Mo said:


> Shooting or shopping, shopping or shooting....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Kawkan,

I have a headache now.......but it is a good headache! MM


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Alrighty. After your input, and assessing my preferences I put in an order for the Ranger from Pocket Predator. An old injury to my hand puts me in a bracing position and working ott with the BigIron is showing me that I might favor that style. Anyway..thanks again for the patience to assist in my wandering!


KawKan said:


> Mo, you are a ball of confusion.
> My head started hurting when I tried to figure out which slingshot to recommend for you!
> The Scorpion is a great slingshot, and TTF, but it is not suited to thumb-braced grip. The design fills the web of your hand, and with a relaxed grip results in your thumb and forefinger more or less out in space and pointing at your target. So, I'd say, if you want to try pinch-grip, get a Scorpion. If you want to stick with the thumb-brace, look for something else!
> Pocket Predator's Ranger seems to be out of stock, but would allow shooting TTF with either pinch grip or thumb-brace.
> ...


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

